# Rigoletto with Domingo and Domingo



## Fonzie (Oct 8, 2014)

Dear all,

Over 20 years ago I watched a documentary of the making of a video of the entire Rigoletto opera. What was interesting about it was that Placido Domingo was singing both voices the tenor and the baritone.

He sang both the Duke and Rigoletto, in that documentary they showed how they had to use a double in costume and make up to play the other role when there where scenes where both characters had to sing simultaneously. They also explained that when both characters sang simultaneously, they recorded Domingo's voice and then used a tape mixer to play them together and record them in the video.

I found this fascinating, but NEVER EVER saw it again.

I was wondering if any of you knows what I am talking about, and where I can find the finished video to purchase.

Many thanks in advance.

F


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Having seen Domingo in the title role I just wonder why an intelligent man should want to take a part so out of character. The Duke with a hunchback!


----------



## Fonzie (Oct 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Having seen Domingo in the title role I just wonder why an intelligent man should want to take a part so out of character. The Duke with a hunchback!


I guess to show off his ability to sing tenor and baritone. I don't know, but it is worth watching


----------



## Idit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think that you could contact his personal web and ask. the best way!


----------

